# General > AquaTalk >  How do you clean your tank glass without scratches?

## blue33

How do you clean your tank glass without scratches? Scotch is good but it scratches your tank also!  :Knockout:  Any recommendation that will not scratch the tank glass and where can i get it? Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Salphur

A good classic method - an expired credit card. 
Works like magic for me at least in scrapping off green spot algae on my tank walls.


Cheers!

----------


## LLC

Yes, credit cards are the best  :Laughing: 

New ones are the best as the edges are still sharp.

----------


## blue33

Another method i heard is small pieces of acrylic plastic.  :Smile:

----------


## jacian

Try use those filter wools. I use those to clean my glass tank, no scratches and 100% safe for my fish.

----------


## Cacatuoides

I use an algae scraper with a soft blade at the end to remove algae on glass.
Its also useful for tanks with depths which is unreachable by hand.

----------


## blue33

Hey guys! Thanks for all the info.  :Smile:

----------


## cheetf

Go Daiso and buy the $2 melamine sponges, cut as thin or as long as you want. Excellent glass cleaners.

----------


## blk115

i use the cloth tat ppl use to wipe the car windscreen

----------


## blue33

Btw are those "*magnet scraper*" stick between inside and outside good for cleaning the tank, will it scratches the glass?  :Huh?:

----------


## Jervis

> Btw are those "*magnet scraper*" stick between inside and outside good for cleaning the tank, will it scratches the glass?


Those magnet cleaners are quite decent if you get the right size for the right glass thickness. The magnet itself will not scratch the tank glass... but beware of sand trapped in between  :Opps:  :Opps:  :Opps:

----------


## dagger13

i just use a plastic maths protractor or ruler to deal with algae or stains on the internal glass provided you can reach it.

----------


## Burnz

Freshly cutted acrylic sheets does best for me.  :Grin:

----------


## benetay

Any card that is plastic. Magnet work wonders too just that it's tough on the edges of the tank. I think filter wool is the lease popular but they really work just as well if not better then those listed. 

1) Card
2) Algae scrapper
3) Plastic
4) Magnet scrapper
5) Wool

I think the list goes on, just use whats best for you & your tank. 

Cheers!

----------


## Shadow

be carefull is you use magnet scrapper, I experience before some of the sand grain trap in between and end up scratch the glass  :Crying:

----------


## wonders

> be carefull is you use magnet scrapper, I experience before some of the sand grain trap in between and end up scratch the glass


yes true..... but it works well for me : )

----------


## catohcat

my snails in my tank do all the cleanning works for me  :Grin:

----------

